# photo



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

came across these today

my daughter sent me the walking stick photo

a bit different appoach by a guy called John Pupparo on face book i think?

dont know who did the seconf photo

but i just liked it differtent approach for a topper mayby


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The cane looks like the type of caving and pait you find in the pacific northwest and Alaska. I like the glasses holder too.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the influence is there of north american alaskan art i think

Supprised thers not more on here with this type of art work it has a strong influence in that part of the world.Its very striking and distinctive .

There is some good walking sticks or canes as you call them with lots of bead work around the shaft and handle very typical of that area as well.

I find the colours a bit in your face but you have to admire the work and ideas that goes into it. and would imagine it would go down well in the tourist area as wall decoration etc Never seen anyone using that type of walking stick..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

On our trip two summers ago we spent time on the Olympic peninsula of Washington state. The art work on the stick definitely looks like the totems we saw at several of the local tribes gift shops.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is a site that shows some of that art. They do some wonderful work. 
http://www.nativeartmarket.com


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Like the Glasses holder, good idea.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I've long been very impressed with the carving tradition of the Pacific Northwest coast. Actually, all of their arts. A few years ago I revisited the Field Museum of Natural History in Chicago, which has a spectacular collection. They have a small forest of totem poles, hundreds of masks, entire lodge interiors. Also I visited the Portland, Oregon art museum which has a 2 floors devoted to mostly the art of natives of the Northwest coast.

Alas, walking sticks were hardly represented. I suppose this might be expected from people who mostly took their living from the sea. In Chicago, there was only one, and it was more of a status symbol. They also had several "talking sticks." Portland had 2 walking sticks on display. Because of their fragile nature, the lighting was very dim, but one was striking. The carved wood was black, perhaps w. age, but instead of being painted, it was inlaid with some sort of bluish nacreous material.

There were some carving tools shown. There was a bent, double edge knife. I had acquired one made in the northwest before seeing it in the museum. Very handy, can cut both ways without changing grip. And then there were small awl like chisels. I would suppose the largest work was done with some sort of ax, but if the primary tools were all small bladed hand tools, it would explain why much of the carving is in relief.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I do have a few books on there art , but never followed anything up on it.

I came across this today apparently its gone viral very unusual photo of a weasel attacking a woodpecker it was caught of film . the wood pecker did manage to eascape but such a unusual photo and dout if i will ever see anything like it again . the weasel is on the woodpecker back whilst it tried to eascape from it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The question is, what is the in flight movie?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Reminds me of the fable about the scorpion and the frog. What happens if the weasel does bite the woodpecker?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A few pics. of sticks from rams horn.the last two are made from water buffalo horn and are on there way to america

3rd pic is a leg cleek 4th on a blackthorn shank it was sold for £90 think it was cheap considering the amount of work it takes.

made by a guy in Oterly Yorkshire 4th curly buffalo horn on a blackthorn shank dont see may of these


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are great hooks. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I gotta agree Cobalt 90 pounds is about a $132 U.S. and that does seem awfully cheap for that amount of work and craftsmanship.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This guy is outstanding in every sense of the word

sculpture by Zeno Frudakis

[attachment=3278:10941518_746637285434364_7125586533937471043_n1.jpg


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple more sticks from english stickmakers







birch crook with birch twisted shank







elm burr


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A trip to laversham in Norfolk today to get some croquet mallets repaired .A very old village in a conservation area .The council do not allow street signs apart from the name of the street .All the telegraph poles where removed and no advertisement boarding is allowed .Conservation is a high priority and there trying to keep the integrity of these buildings a treasure chest of old buildings , but made the mistake of not taking photos of all the thatched cottages that's abundant all around the town. Some of the buildings looks like if it wasn't for the next building they would fall down.

A few pics to give a idea of the character of the small town


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great pics. The cars look outa place. I could easily see horse and carriage in those pics!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool place. Around me, towns that still have a few buildings from the 1880s at the city center advertise themselves as "historic." The town I live in was founded around 1840, and there are a few houses that still have an adjoining stable, and a few neighborhoods still have brick streets. Otherwise, not much except photos to remind folks of conditions even a hundred years ago.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A picture of our local church Boston stump ( also known as St. Botolphs ) at night in the town center the bells where peeling out rudolpth the red nose reindeer a bit of a treet i think. Its just over 700 years old still looks good


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing cobalt. Wonderful pictures. I would love to beadle to visit that part of the world. So much history. Thousands of years worth. I read the some for the pilgrims that come over on the Mayflower started the pilgrimage in Boston.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My shop mate at rest.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

That dog has the right idea just chill out


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Early Boston fire brigade looks like something out of the keystone cops


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the fire brigade in action

Also the days when you did need a walking crook Boston sheep market

all on a local web site site


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great old pictures cobalt. Are the from the 1800's?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

morning all .hope none of you are experiancing the blizzard been watching it on tv.

yes the photos are from 1896 i belive.

The sheep fair was a weekly still going on when i was a lad .It was a a very busy weekly market selling a lot of livestock from cattle sheep ,pigs , geese and other fowl

it stopped about the 1970`s


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A old photo of the street i was born in now i really feel old. not a good photo









I sometimes feel as old as this

queen Victoria coronation


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now that is a Texas size Barbeque! Looks like they had a lot of community spirit.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

photo of the tower in the stump (st Botolphs church)

different view


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

The stone carving is amazing cobalt, You can tell that the church was so affluent, this building must have cost a fortune......even in the 12th century or so. I look back now and would give anything to be fit enough to climb to the top as I did 20 odd years ago. Love the photographs, keep em coming please. N.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It always amazes me that such a high quality of skills and work were preformed those hundreds of years ago. That is a beautiful structure.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple of pieces i made a few years ago

The face made from glass bottles and the scculpture made from teracota thought i had lost some of my photos of my sculptures but had hard copys

Cant delete the second copy it wont delete or show on screen


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

cant edit the post. the second copy cant be deleted and wont show on screen ?

Thought I managed to delete it ? it just wont delete previous post


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great work cobalt ! Both are pieces to be proud of.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

couple of photo. the river witham and heckington mill.the only 8 sailed windmill left in the country


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

We had a flock of Cardinals move in on the feeder today. The camera didn't have a wide enough angle to capture the complete picture. At one point 18 males and 7 females we observed out the window. A sea of red birds flitting in and out of the feeder. I believe I have the inspiration for my next 2 sticks!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple of items i do like to see the photo are of a vets site help for hero's we call them and the planes are based some 12 miles away . Lincolnshire is well known for its wartime aerodrome's

the spitfire















as it was saying tallyho flaps down









pretty colourful birds mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cobalt,

The question is : Is that a landing or a bombing run?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Must be a bomding run dread to think what its dropping hopefully not on my jacket


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Picture of the local working windmill in Boston couple of days ago


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Smashing photo cobalt. Looks like a case of "right place at the right time." N.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have always loved the old wind mills. Great picture cobalt thanks for sharing.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

When the Azaleas begin to bloom Spring is not far way.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the road sweeper

those where the days


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a couple of engines which still are my favourites from my childhood the wife sometimes thinks I am still there

1st the flying scotsman 1st steam train to reach 100 miles per hour and my all time favourite the mallard

the flying Scotsman has had a £4.2 million pound refer

I believe that both engines have toured the U.S.A. and Australia


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I love trains. My Grandfather work for the Santa Fe railroad from the 1890's tell 1950. He started at the age of 12. This was one of the steam engine I remember him on one of these when I was a kid.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple of views of my home town still a pretty place despite criticisum by local people

river Witham and the market place


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cobalt, photo's of the hometown taken recently? Looks to be a neat place to live. Photos of our hometown at this time of year always look dingy and dirty from the cinders, salts and sand spread on the roadways to melt the ice and snow. Street sweeper doesn't come out of the town garage til mid April.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

couple of local photos

1 of the river witham up stream from the grand sluice tho other taken in the wash with the seals which runs into the north sea


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great pictures. I really like the view of the river.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice one.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a couple of photos one showing the 16th century coach house as it was then and a picture of it today

also picture of the Haven part of the river witham before running into the wash then the north sea


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It says a lot for the builders that it still is in use today grate looking building. You have very big tide levels changes. The tides in the gulf of Mexico are much less.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few pictuers of boston port suprising how good it looks at night. I didn't take them


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A few aircraft well after all Lincolnshire was the main stay of aircraft during the 2nd world war and still has a lot of connections with the R.A.F A few American aircraft as well


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Spring time brings on the flower show from our various trees. This is the Snowdrift crab apple I planted in the front yard 20 some years ago. Too bad the flower show only lasts for a few days each year. The birds love the fruit though, especially the robins, they clean the tree of most of the apples in the fall before they migrate south


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking couple and tree!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! Here's a little Syracuse N.Y. history. We used to be a stop on the Eire Canal. Here's a couple of then and now pictures of the weigh station and downtown square.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few photos from a local photographer Roy Hackford

takes some great local photos


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well we did bring a bit of England to the US. In 1968 the company I worked for at the time Bought the London Bridge and moved it to Lake Havasu City,Arizona on the Colorado river.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

cobalt said:


> a few photos from a local photographer Roy Hackford
> takes some great local photos
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't what I come here for more, the sticks or the history. I've learned so much about both. I wish I knew more people who are into stick making so I can recommend this site.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Rumor has it that they thought they where buying tower bridge .I cant understand why they bought it you have enough crafts builders there to build the same type

The cost was enormous of moving it stone by stone


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is true cobalt. At first they did think that they were talking about the tower bridge.But they did see it be for they bought it. Havasu was just a spot on a map with a few buildings and an old airstrip next to a lake in the desert. Bob McCulloch of McCulloch chain saws bought it in 1958 to use as a place to test outboard engines they were building then.They then bought some 13000 acers of what was empty desert in the mid 60's. with a vision to build a city there. They started with a hotel and a marina. The lake is great it has 80+ miles of navigable water. They began developing the land and selling lots. As people started to build and live there McCulloch mover one of his cainsaw plants there to give the city a industrial start. but they new that the big industry for Lake Havasu city was going to be recreation and tourism. The Bridge was bought to build a reason to visit Havasu along with the lake. And to help the city grow. If I remember it was about a $7 million dollar investment. It has paid for it self many time over now. Every kid grows up knowing the song London bridge is falling down. That was why they wanted to be able to say it was not a reproduction. The London bridge center is a nice facility. The City is now about 55,000 permanent residents.You can look it up on line. I was just out of the Marines when I went to work for McCulloch Properties. It was a fun project for a young guy to be part of. It was quite an engineering project for them to move all that rock across the Atlantic and truck it to Arizona and reassemble it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have seen where the bridge is nice area

Its may fair here this week its a traffic nightmare parking is impossible but as king John gave the town a charter back in the 1500¬s there is nothing that can stop it apart from a act of parliament

1street viewr, 2maudfoster windmill. 3 local pub, Pilgrim house, 4, night view Maud foster windmill


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

this is what I have been spending my time doing , the shanks are made from American ash , It supposed to be stronger than English ash the grain is tighter most croquet mallets are made from it


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great pictures. I played croquet in my youth but it is not a game we see much here. I have not seen the mallets with a square head. The ones we use were rounded heads. What is the wood used for the mallet head?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

We played a different version of croquet, it was called how many balls can we send into the bushes


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Just a few pictures of my grandson. One is four generations of my family.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

May fair in town just a small portion of it taken by Jon coupland and Roy Hackford


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Great pictures. I played croquet in my youth but it is not a game we see much here. I have not seen the mallets with a square head. The ones we use were rounded heads. What is the wood used for the mallet head?


there are a lot of woods used for mallets heads here is a few Australian Myrtle, Burbinga, Chechen, Ebony, English yew, Indian Rosewood, Mediterranean olive, Sapela, Satin wood.

It doesn't end there each mallet is about 10 - 11 inch long and weighs between 2.75 to 3.25 lbs usually made to customers requirements and weighted with lead for both balance and weight ,usually have a fancy inlay for view line( supposed to help line up shot) cost any thing from £150 £700 and most serious players have one made for themselves even if its just to play in a local league .

American Ash is losing favour to carbon fibre shafts as players like the full weight on a mallet in its head it helps to drive the ball the length of a lawn with less effort


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is really a serious investment in a mallet. But any quality tool is a investment. With the woods you listed there has to be some really nice looking mallets. Carbon fiber is taking over in almost all sports as well as the world in general. It is an amazing material. The other day I saw a carbon fiber fly rod. it was less than 3 oz's you could fish all day and not get tired.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

RandyL476 said:


> Just a few pictures of my grandson. One is four generations of my family.


A proud grandfather with a future stickmaker.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

RandyL476 said:


> Just a few pictures of my grandson. One is four generations of my family.


Congratulations Randy! You look very proud mate, I envy you. I just cannot wait to become a Grandparent, out of my three kids only one of them is courting and like the other two it is "career first!" I don't mind them doing things this way round but I am so looking forward to being a Grandpa.....eventually. N.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

They start out very sweet and cute but then they start to think you can play all day expect you to play with mud, worms become a hoarse eat sweets and after that which is the 1st hour want you to play on the see saw run like hell after a ball whilst flying a kite, that's the morning it gets worse in the afternoon but don't you just love it, When they go you just drop exhausted and fall asllep


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

CV3 said:


> It is really a serious investment in a mallet. But any quality tool is a investment. With the woods you listed there has to be some really nice looking mallets. Carbon fiber is taking over in almost all sports as well as the world in general. It is an amazing material. The other day I saw a carbon fiber fly rod. it was less than 3 oz's you could fish all day and not get tired.


So when you want a different challenge to stick making try making mallets but use American ash for the shank. I will however be getting a carbon fibre one as all the weight is in the head


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

may fair in the town niosy smelly no parking, grumpy old man but some good photos by Danny Bettie


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

came across this photo on social media a fly by with a Lancaster bomber a hurricane and spitfire fighter taken at a local traction engine rally don't you just love those old steam engine. must post a few steam engines


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

this is what is taking most of my time at the moment

its the croquet club in the centre of town after playing for a few hours its hard work

The pavilion is handy with a small kitchen and meeting rooms and has a conservation order on it .Fortunately we don't have to maintain the building just the lawn and near surrounds


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A few pics of what has been occupying all my stick making time. With gardening, yard work and my new "3" days a week "6" hours a day job at the local hardware not much time for the whittling bench.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm jealous. I'm a lost cause when it comes to gardening.

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Our vacation in Destin Florida


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a pretty beach. Great shot of you with the grandbaby too.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks a super place, enjoy your family holiday.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Destin has wonderful beaches. Looks like you are having a fun time.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks nice. Hot!,but nice. The real question is.. Did you bring a stick?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just go t to get mine done but to busy


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Batakali said:


> Looks nice. Hot!,but nice. The real question is.. Did you bring a stick?


 No I didn't l left it at home.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A beautiful sunset from Perdido Key Florida!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

That looks a nice place to spend an evening.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Air traffic on the old fishing pond!









Sadly just just got two small fish.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Pictiure of the boston steam festival in on a glories' day in September

surprising how many of the old miniature steam engines about. but a great sight to see along with all the vintage cars and the large steam engines


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Another great day high tide with a few fishing smacks moored up near centre of town


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great picture cobalt. I like all the variation in the boat colors.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Typical to miss this it usually draws a large crowd

Steam train drawing into Boston station on Sunday a annual event from Derby going to Skegness


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great to see the old trains! My Grandfather Work for the Santa Fe rail road for 50 years He started as a boy working in a round house In the early 1890"s. He was a break man on this train in the 1930's. It was a model 5000 Steam engine.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We have a steam train here that makes short runs at Christmas with Santa Claus on board. We took our daughter a few times when she was younger.

Rodney


----------



## olive242 (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks cool!!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Just a few shots from our weekend camp out in Maine. The tent setup and the view I had with my morning coffee by the fire.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice tent and beautiful view. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

a couple of pics i took today on my stick hunting travels , the names in the tree are not very clear as i had to zoom in a lot with how high it was but the date on it was 1935 , the stump carving stood at about 5ft tall and was one of many scattered around the woods .


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice! There's a stump carved into a toilet in the woods up here.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

hahaha that take the meaning "wooden outhouse" to a new level lol.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

californian carver work Nancy Tuttle using driftwood as her material great work


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Lancastor restoration costing apporx 1.5 million another 3 years befor she will be fit to fly. 70 years old

you always know when there flying overhead even if you cant see them its a distictive drone of the engine like as the spitfire such a well know sound


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We have a great park here in Mobile, Battle Ship Park; it has many tributes to veterans. With an air museum and a large group of weapons such as WW II submarine, tanks and canonry. It is a nice park right on Mobile Bay. The battle ship is the USS Alabama. It served with distinction during WW II


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

few photos woodstickcraft a facebook site

versatile stickmakers


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

this what got me into stickmaking

Still think there best looking sticks for hiking

taken from a facebook site

wooden ones by Mark Gough

Rams horn by Tony espley all on hazel the rams horn has a nickel silver engraved collar


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Really quality work. Thanks for sharing cobalt.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I've never seen a market stick or crook in use around here. The closest I've seen is the occasional tourist cane.

A market stick is on my to-do list. Being able to hang your cane on your arm to free up your hands is a nice feature.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The Market stick have been used by Shepard's for thousands of years as time past they started making some to be for show pieces when the went to market. They have progressed too a full blown hobby and business. I am not sure why they never real took hold here in the US.You do see some nice ones when you go to herding dog competitions. My sister raises Border collies and has some she got in New Zealand.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The market stick was derived from the shepherds crook originally a working tool, to catch sheep around the neck then variations from that like, the leg cleek used to catch sheep by the leg was often used to catch turkeys and water fowl etc used extensively by drovers heading large flocks of ducks/geese to cities

originally made by shepherds during the long winter night whilst tendering there sheep in the hills and mountains and moors usually made from rams horn


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

both a fun photo and something more serious to balance things







nice carving and costume s made by Gary Wilkinson of the Punch and Judy Fellowship fun part of life still go out of my way to watch them its the child in me













Boston war memorial look after by a dedicated ex soldiers for the lives of comrades in arms


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Punch & I match. :lol:

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A busy weekend in Bridlington, annual Scooter Weekend, scooter enthusiasts from all over the region and beyond all converge around the Spa area to show off their pride and joys - some great examples.

here a few


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

i love the trailer on the last one.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

isee you where a Mod back in the days Gloops


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I wanted a scooter when I was a teen but never could get one. Those are some nice ones. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

designated walks outskirts of Boston very pretty but give me the warm summer evenings


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A beautiful autumnal stroll.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a wonderful looking place. Very peacefull!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

That photo was like walking in the past 200years ago and should be a print apart from that ugly lamp post


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a nice thumb stick with a couple of woodcocks by Paul Daunt

a few mallards from a face book site by Gene Everett on a decoy site it does give some inspiration and useful reference material


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good photo of face book from Boston








its a super moon tonight best for us on Monday night should be bigger and brighter but a good picture


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a really tough shot to get. Very nice picture.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a good carvin nice subject matter by kevs karvings a good stickmaker on facebook


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Today in Syracuse with more on the way!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

wow couldnt do with that . its cold enough here but hate the snow .looks nice when its just fallen , but its cold wet and slushy . hope we dont get much this year .don't normally and if any just for a few days even that's to much.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't care for it myself, it was almost 60 on Saturday so it's late this year as well. Not unusual here to have snow on Halloween!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

came across this today by Andrew Telford nice idea. made for his daughter who got married at gretna green at the anvil hall. people elope there to get married so he mad it for his daughters wedding


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

couple of outstanding sticks the collie by kevs carvings 2nd by the wild stickmaker















this is about the area some of the pilgrim fathers left England looking for religious freedom


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are great thanks for sharing cobalt. I love working breads. I have a Australian shepherd and my sister raises border collies.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

put my christmas pressy list in (its the car my better half is standing next to , how could you not like the morgan car but its just wishful thinking.. its sleek and sexy and has style unlike the mass produced cars we have now

The phot was taken aboard ship whilst we sailing around the meditraianan which is where we should be now its warmer


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm with you on the Morgan, and it looks that much better with a beautiful lady next to it! Thanks also for the pilgrim pictures. We don't hear to much about where they came from, just where they ended up.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

About 30 years back I got to go for a ride in a 1951 restored Morga . it was a small road rally my friends car club was having. It was a fun day..


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a exceptional well dressed stick with celtic design on


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The maker put some real work into that one.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful craftsmanship. Such clean sharp lines are not easy.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the times I have heard its over yonder. and had to ask where exactly is yonder


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

somewhat shocking artile on line


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

crook made from the horn of a blackfaced ram with a hereford bull carved into it by george mabon seling it for £170 a cheap price considering all the work


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A few different thumb sticks made by Billy Wharton nice to see different ideas


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking work and an interesting approach on the shape.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I use others sites for stickmaking which have a suprising following and more a diverse stick making products and material, which is refreshingly good .

Stick making is a way of life for me now couldn't not do it so always keen to look into new/different ideas and find several sites like decoy makers and wild life site makes for good possibilities for toppers for stick making which keeps stick making fresh and interesting


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

for the very 1st time armed police offices have patroled our streets for a special market .quite alarming or is it reassuring?.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I for one feel better knowing that there are brave men and women who are willing and able to protect and serve. Joy in your heart, a stick in your hand and peace to you and yours. Stay safe!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is sad that such security is now the state of the world. The world has waited to long to address the threat of the radical groups who are proud to kill and maim any one who sees life differently than they do. It is sad that the need for armed security is now required in places that had not needed that tell now. Sadly there is no end insight. And no willingness to do what ever has to be done to stop it. Freedom is not free. It never has been.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

pleased to say that the armed police in the town is a one of . I wouldn't want it to happen on a daily basis . Just hope it wont be forced on us in my life time .

sad state of affairs.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

An unfortunate sign of the time we live in.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Early morning in Boston cold damp and foggy roll on spring

pictures of Boston stump and skirbeck church


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few photos some taken on my travels

Barcelona church as good as any sculpture both inside and out








not the ship I was on but nearly as big the ship we where had 25oo passengers and you could virtually reach out and touch the sides of the canal on the way back from Athens into the Adriatic sea (Corinthan canal)








for the fishermen amongst you








now this is a sandcastle














on the bucket list Japanese garden








would love to see these growing


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great pictures Cobalt.

I saw this while playing on Pinterest and thought of you.



Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

wondering what its carved from?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It didn't say. My guesses would be staghorn or ivory.

Rodney


----------



## dennis (Jan 24, 2017)

That's interesting.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looked out the window this morning and saw this -









A male Pheasant, I know our village is surrouded by farmland but this is the first sighting of one in the garden in the 50 yers we have lived here(excuse pic quality - iphone set on full zoom thro' double glazed window )


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

no need for a spot of poaching then ?

but then you would have to be as the song says "as I was bound apprentice in famous Lincolnshire"


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Such a beautiful bird, and quite tasty too I hear!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like we all think alike. It's not poaching if no one sees you. There's a pheasant rooster I see occasionally just down the road from my house. I think he lives in the brush where the train tracks are. There's a family of quail in the same area.

These days I'm content to just watch the birds instead of try to eat them.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

have to agree with you Rodney, I am a bird lover . but don't turn them down when offered for dinner


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

yesterday morning near the Maud Foster windmill near centre of town


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful view to start the day with cobalt.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A nice thumb stick made by Keith Pickering stickmaker and stick accessories supplier


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Like the hare! I would be afraid to walk with him though. I am rather a bit a clutz at times and would be afraid the hares ears would get broken when I dropped the stick!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a good crook with a atlantic salmon on it .made by Mark Gough

set of sticks each made from a block of wood .one block is olve wood second I believe is tiger wood think the maker is Kevin moody.

economically done from 1 piece of wood


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful photo of the windmill Cobalt!

All nice sticks. Any one of the nesting crooks would be a nice stick by itself as well. That was some really nice work.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

never ceases to amaze me some of the craftsmen's ship around . heres a few phots I came across

These guys are good designers and carvers

A falcon by Mark Gough. Highland bull By Tony Wicks Retriever by Paul Daunt .Stag by Kevs Carvings

The antler of the stag is made from antler falcons beak from rams horn


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Like all of us we dont appreciate the enviroment we live in until you see somethings that make you look twice . a sight I often see whilst walking but don't really appreciate it until you see someones photo

Boston town centre


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful photo. I know what you mean. I spent a couple years living within 10 miles of the ocean. I hardly ever went near it though. It was too easy to take for granted. Now I miss being near big water. We have two small rivers running through town where I live now, neither of them are very pretty.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Boston is very a photographic city. I have enjoyed the pictures you have shared cobalt.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have looked around mobile on google and other areas that members come from and it seems to me we all ignore the good things that surround us each day


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A unusal oppurtinity to see the yorkshire dales , a steam train service across the dales from Settle to Carlisle at the cost of a regular ticket one for gloops i think. although trying to organise a trip for myself on it.

1st time a steam train has provided service in 50 years going across the Riverdale aqueduct on the tornado steam train has got to be worth it on its own


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Found another dodo.










Here's the whole story.

http://www.birdtaxidermy.co.uk/news/06-2013/

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

fun information thanks


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Now this is a decoy By Brian Moyse on decoy site

hardly fits on a hiking pole but with a few drawings a possibility but it is pretty good


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the local town at night st.Botolths church( known locally as the stump)


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

few more night time photos

taken by a local man black and white well most of them . Part of the part of the town centre known locally as Witham town


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing cobalt. I enjoy your photographs. You do a great job of capturing a seen.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The black and white photos where taken by Dave Dooley he takes a great photo

heres a couple of black and white shot of long boats still very popular to live on and the canal system of days gone, Another thing the industrial revelation left for us and you can get most places in the country on the canals. very popular with holiday makers in the Norfolk broads and still loads around, beautifully crafted boats and brilliantly painted in the traditional manner


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking boat. I saw a report on boat homes in the london area having become very popular due to the the cost of housing in the city. It looked like they make a nice little home. I enjoy Mr. Dooley's photos. Black and white.pictures offer a sence of drama you just do not get in most color shots.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice B & W pic's looks like he's using infrared.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

pleasant way of spending a evening in town


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

photos from a real craft person Malc Spour (Scottish )



























decoy carving Joe Tamborra (Canadian )








carftmans ship is superb with some great carving from Malc and Joe although not a stick maker cant help but be impressed with the work


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Both are real artist! Malc really creates some unque tops on his sticks..


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Both are incredible. The bird looks alive.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

another great sunny day

difficult to belive the building is over 700 years old and dominates the area for miles around being situated in the fens


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

another great picture taken from a local pub by local photographer


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great pictures Cobalt.

You're fortunate to live in such a pretty place. Centralia is nice enough but it's not what I'd call scenic.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The fens can be quite boring being so flat

a photo only picks a very small glimpse of what ot there bet yu anything your area is just as pleseant


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few fun photos of my other passion croquet

































croquet with a view


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

croquet with a view

sorry see last post


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Are you one of the nude players? 

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

havnt the nerve to do that or come to metion it the body . Playing croquet on ice sounds fun using pucks would have never thought of that , mind you would never get the opportunity here


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

trumps doing well he is even in punch and judy shows








Mind you punch and Judy has always used puppets shows since 1650 it was considered the voice of the people .If the public spoke out against the king at that time they would be executed but puppets shows got away with it

Not to popular here is trump over 2 million votes to stop him coming to the Uk , and anything over 300 thousand vote is considered to be the voice of the people has to be discussed in the houses of parliament funny old world


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a set of nice sticks made by steve Bell 5 times british champion member of my local club.

1st three one piece carved 2 rams horn and one unusual green buffalo horn very rare to see .Took 5 awards at the yorkshire show and best of show


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Finished a selection of puppets heads .The final its and peieces to be added to it will be out on by the customer

I refused to make the costume and fix hair on to it its just to much work all for glove puppets with a 1 inch diamter hole in the head

get asked to carve a variety of odds and sods and have made several in the past

Have to keep the character simple and mustn't have any gloss finish on it as it detracts from there performance painted with matt enamels

There for Poroit , miss Lemon an captain Hastings from Agatha Christi for a slapstick type show

He asked me to make a bowler hat for one of them as I have made policemen's helmets out of paper Mache before for puppets

Would have made a change but it is croquet season


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

now this guy is making one hell of a stick, one hardworking woodpeker

https://www.facebook.com/NTDTelevisionEU/?hc_ref=ARQlaGyFmTt82qLIYCpSWCJG0uxqNCFedAGHrs5TUgplMQ7-Yf3vmx-X3ztDlCtZEow


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

As far as the Brits not wanting Trump over there about all I can say is not everyone wants him here either. The best I can say about him is at least he's not Hilary.

I think that puppet show would get the secret service involved if it was here.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

came across these nice idea of of the wall carvings although in the case of the hands its of the ceiling as well.

the idea works well .He has done a few carvings on the off the wall theme


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like those. I may have to give the eagle a try.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

manderin duck decoys head by Daniel Feathers

it would look good as a topper for a hiking pole









having a pint of ale with a customer after giving him a walking stick in town seems pleased with the interchangeable toppers


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks good Cobalt, another satisfied customer


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great photos Cobalt.

Nice stick too.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great cockatoo cobalt. Nice pictures also.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking stick Dennis How was the ale?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

pheasant carved by the urban tinker

nice job but love the bark on the hazel . That's one big advantage with hazel the colour variation you get depending on where its grown and the growing conditions

Even the local hazel i harvest varies in colours from site to site


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That one does have some nice color and variation in the bark.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

couple of pics of the panama canal pretty amazing place the ship is lifted up 85 feet by 3 locks

the ships are guided by 4 mules( diesel operated engines) only 12 inch clearance sorry to come back after 35 days in the Caribbean and south America .The snow her is pretty bad with several villages cut of so missed the temperature of 27 to 33 celcus


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing cobalt, great pictures. Sorry you up to yours in the snow. We have friends in Main who are still digging out. We are in to spring down here. Mowing the yard and putting in flowers. Picture is the Azalea bloom at Bellengraft gardens south of Mobile.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

great picture relaxing place to be


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a stick by malc spor a leaping salmon

different


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like his work too. He likes to take his sticks in different directions than most.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

UK is known for its “Fish & sticks” ! Not only is Malc a great artist he amazes me with his speed. He seems to complete two or three a week.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking stick.

I have a friend that has been after me for a couple years to make him a "fish stick" He would like a leaping largemouth bass hiking stick. After looking at Malc's salmon I am thinking the bass might be something I might have to try. The paint work on the bass has been putting me off. Perhaps a piece of black cherry or walnut for the carving and a natural Danish oil finish would solve that problem.

This site always gets me to thinking! Thanks for the pic Cobalt!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Any time I see or hear "fish stick" this is what I think of.







I think the hard part will be getting the breading just right.
Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good try with the fish and sticks usually fish and chips (we know chips is what you call fries ) and fish sticks fish fingers

here is a different stick carved in 7 hours i believe from malc spor on the stickmakers and suppler site

nice piece of carving and well painted carved by Malc Spor


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's impressive. Great looking work and quick about it. It takes me that long for a regular handle.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A thumb stick made by Kevin moody using scrimshaw method on antler

a deer on one side and a hare on the other


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

stick stand made by David Blanch local stickmaker


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like both the thumb stick and the stand. The stand will just keep getting better with age.
Did you see the cardigan stick next to the door?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few more images from Kevs Carvings a follow up from the tiger

think he has captured the image of the cheetah stalking the savannah

craved from oak


----------

